# Migratory Pallets



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

We don't have wires to hold the frames still while shipping. The bees glue up everything enough where we have never had that problem.

Matt


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

I used to work for a beekeepr who used these when he transported his bees. I was just curious if anyone else used these.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I never heard of anyone using them myself.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Where can a person find the wires*

I saw a jig that was made so that you could bend brazing rod to prevent frames from moving.
You know what bees will do at the contact points.

They are not really needed and they become another "thing" that will get in the way when you are working the bees.
Ernie


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

True I always thought it was a pain in the rear when we had to pull them and then put in feeders.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Here is a supplier*

Center picture top of page.

http://www.sd-exports.org/ahmeyer/index.htm


----------

